# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Ngắm quán cafe hoành tráng của ca sĩ Mỹ Tâm - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Nightingale Coffee & Tea*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Địa chỉ: 277 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Q3, TP HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Nightingale Coffee & Tea_


*Giám khảo Vietnam's Idol muốn tạo nên một không gian sang trọng nhưng không kém phần ấm cúng để fan cũng như bạn bè có thể thoải mái tụ tập.*

Song song với việc khai trương thương hiệu thời trang mới, mới đây, Mỹ Tâm còn tiết lộ tòa nhà mới mà cô đầu tư đã chính thức hoàn thành và đi vào sử dụng. Không chỉ là trụ sở làm việc mới của công ty giải trí mà Mỹ Tâm làm giám đốc, tòa nhà này còn là showroom giới thiệu các sản phẩm thời trang do nữ ca sĩ và các cộng sự thiết kế. Bên cạnh đó, Mỹ Tâm còn tạo nên một không gian để làm quán cafe rất ấm cúng nhưng không kém phần sang trọng.



Mỹ Tâm cùng các đối tác cắt băng khánh thành tòa nhà mới.
Nữ ca sĩ tỏ ra là một bà chủ khá tinh tế khi khéo léo chia tòa nhà thành các khoảng không gian riêng với những phong cách hoàn toàn khác biệt. Nếu showroom thời trang đầy ắp sự nữ tính, khu văn phòng yên tĩnh, biệt lập thì khu vực Nightingale Coffee & Tea cũng được chia thành hai phần cafe và trà đạo riêng rẽ.

Mỹ Tâm lựa chọn phong cách đơn giản và lịch lãm khi thiết kế hai khu vực đặc biệt này. Ở quán cafe, cô chủ yếu bày biện những chiếc ghế thấp với nệm êm ấm để khách ghé thăm có thể tìm thấy sự thoải mái như khi đang ngồi trên sofa ở nhà. Những gam màu nâu, đỏ đun và vàng... kết hợp với nhau, tạo nên sự ấm cúng, thân thiện và gần gũi.









Mỗi tầng của khu vực cafe được thiết kế, trang trí theo một phong cách khác nhau nhưng vẫn có sự hài hòa và nhiều điểm chung.
Một điểm nổi bật khác là trần của khu vực cafe được ốp xen kẽ những tấm gỗ bản lớn. Cách trang trí này không chỉ tạo nên sự thoáng đãng mà còn khiến không gian sang trọng, thanh lịch hơn.

Bên cạnh đó, giám khảo Vietnam Idol còn khéo léo trang trí những bể cá ốp sát tường với các bức tranh theo trường phái ấn tượng để tạo nên điểm nhấn nhá cho quán nhỏ của mình.

Hoàn toàn khác quán cafe, khu vực để thưởng thức trà đạo lại được bày biện đơn giản với những chiếc bàn Nhật và thảm ngồi. Mỹ Tâm cũng không trang trí quá cầu kỳ cho khu vực này mà chỉ cho bày biện vài ba chiếc quạt cây hoặc giá sách chìm trong tường. Dàn đèn được ốp chìm trong tưởng, dựng bên vách hoặc treo lơ lửng trên trần nhà cũng chứng tỏ sự kỳ công của chủ nhân. Những ánh đèn đỏ và vàng đem lại cảm giác ấm cúng, thân thiết cho quán trà.

Riêng khu vực tầng 3, cô cầu kỳ đặt một bể cá chạy dài từ đầu này tới đầu kia gian phòng, tạo nên một không gian xanh mát, ngọt ngào giữa lòng phố đông. Bể cá này cũng là tấm bình phong khéo léo ngăn đôi gian phòng rộng, tạo nên những không gian riêng rẽ để tạo sự thoải mái, tự do cho từng nhóm khách.







Không gian trà đạo trong quán của Mỹ Tâm
Tuy showroom thời trang và Nightingale Coffee & Tea mới khai trương được vài này nhưng có rất đông khách ghé thăm và thưởng thức những món đồ uống độc đáo mà nữ ca sĩ Tóc nâu môi trầm cùng các đầu bếp dày công xây dựng. Mỹ Tâm rất vui trước sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình của khách hàng là những khán giả trung thành của mình trong suốt những năm qua. Hy vọng trong năm 2013 này, giám khảo Vietnam Idol sẽ ngày càng thành công trên con đường ca hát cũng như kinh doanh của mình.

Trong dịp khai trương, nếu trở lại Nightingale Coffee & Tea của Mỹ Tâm lần hai trong ngày, khách hàng sẽ được giảm 50%.




> *Quán Nightingale Coffee & Tea*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Địa chỉ: 277 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Q3, TP HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Nightingale Coffee & Tea_



Theo Zing

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## wildrose

trông sang trọng mà ấm cúng

----------


## pigcute

Mỹ Tâm giỏi quá
em hâm mộ chị nhắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## thientai206

quán cf của sao có khác

----------


## andynguyen

quán Mỹ Tâm ah, thế thì hôm nào phải qua mới được... Có khi lại dc gặp Mỹ Tâm

----------


## konica

hy vọng chị Mỹ Tâm mở thêm quán nữa ở Hà Nội để mình còn đến ủng hộ  :cuoi1: 
thik cái phong cách của quán

----------


## khoan_gieng

không gian quán đẹp quá
tiếc là ở Sài Gòn nên ko đi được T___T

----------


## dauhalan

ko bik qua quán cafe này có được gặp Mỹ Tâm ko nhẩy?

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn quán đẹp và sang trọng quá. Ủng hộ chị Mỹ Tâm

----------


## love_victory

Mình có đến đây 1 lần rồi, không gian tuyệt với lắm

----------


## dung89

Quán sang trọng tại trung tâm Sài Gòn luôn

----------

